# Solved: win 2003 - enable shutdown in login window



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

hi all, i need to enable the shutdown button in the login window. there have been more than one time i had to login and then shut down.

here is a screenshot of what i mean: http://yoophw.blu.livefilestore.com...scxgNG17MCj9UJsb4XVuEjqVZdd77fjQ/GEDC0036.JPG

(the file is too big to upload here)

if you notice, "shut down" is grayed out


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

i got it..thx for all the help though.

this for future reference for anybody w/ the same problem. it might work on windows XP Pro too.
http://thomasfreudenberg.com/blog/archive/2004/04/07/EnableShutdownInLoginDialog.aspx


----------

